# Should I sell my Wii?



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know. I could sell my Wii for cash, I'd say. I don't play it that much now.
Now the thing is, I have never played SMG2 yet. So what should I do.. 
Save up for SMG2?
or..
Sell the freakin' Wii already.

(Oh yea, I wanna play Zelda Wii when it's out.)
:yay:


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd say wait until after E3 to decide.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 7, 2010)

No, but you will anyways. -.-


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2010)

THE WEEK BEFORE E3 YOU DO NOTHING!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> No, but you will anyways. -.-


No, I'm taking peoples opinions.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 7, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well so far it looks good. But there are a lot of people here that strongly dislikes the Wii. Of course you're going to sell it. Happens everytime.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't do it! D: There could be many more fabulous games.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 7, 2010)

Get a ps3 or gaming pc


----------



## JCnator (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd rather wait for E3 announcements before taking decision. I would never sell my Wii, because there's still a good amount of great games out there right now, even further if download WiiWares and Virtual Console games.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't do it

you could be really annoyed if a really good game comes out


----------



## 4861 (Jun 7, 2010)

You can buy a new Wii that comes with Wii Sports Resort, Wii Sports, and Wii Motion Plus for $200, so don't expect to get any more than $150 for it if you do sell it. If I were you, I wouldn't sell.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2010)

What's motivating you to sell?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 7, 2010)

I would NEVER sell my wii its my best friend


----------



## Wish (Jun 7, 2010)

Lmao. xD
You won't get more then 100 dollars for it.
At Gamestop, of course.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Um...why? I mean, even if you don't play it much, you're not going to get _that_ much money from selling an older model, especially since the Wii now comes bundled with Wii Sports Resort for $200. Besides, you even said you want to play Zelda Wii. Well, you _can't_ play Zelda Wii, or any other Wii game that you might want to play, if you sell your Wii. And I'd _definitely_ get Super Mario Galaxy 2. It's honestly the greatest game I've ever played. It's pure fun in video game form. Plus, we still don't know what surprises we'll see at E3. Selling your Wii right now would just be plain foolish.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2010)

1. I'm not taking advice from kid icarus.
2. I kinda want a PS3.
3. Yea, I should wait for E3, but bleh.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 7, 2010)

Not worth selling it. I keep mine because, although rare, there are good AAA games that interest me.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 7, 2010)

Basically what Tye said, you won't get the amount of money you desire from selling it, and why even sell it when you want to play upcoming games that are being released exclusively for it?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 7, 2010)

DO NOT.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 7, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 7, 2010)

Sold mine, got an Xbox. Lot more fun in my opinion, but that's me, and I like the more bloody, action, realistic games, with some bit of mature content. Because it's just a game, right. Can't run down people on the streets, put grenades in people's back pockets and detonate them, shoot off heads in a bloody explosion, or fire deadly rockets in most of Nintendo's games.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't sell it, you won't get the 200-250 you think considering you can buy a new one for 200 with a bunch of extras...  Honestly there are some great games on it that I at least think are worth keeping it for.  At the same time I would still consider getting another system to complement it, I enjoy PC gaming, but I did get a PS3 too... GET A JOB


----------



## Away236 (Jun 7, 2010)

sell it, and save up for the next nintendo console.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Away236 said:
			
		

> sell it, and save up for the next nintendo console.


Yeah, which won't be released for _quite_ awhile. =P


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 7, 2010)

Sell it, then use that cash to help buy an XBox 360 or a PS3.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't understand the point of selling consoles.  You're taking a loss anyway, and chances are you'll have some money available soon (if you don't have a job, maybe a holiday/birthday?).  And, if E3 announcements are any good, you'll likely be buying another one pretty soon.

You will **not** be able to sell your console for $200-$250.  The MSRP is $199.....


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 8, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I don't understand the point of selling consoles.  You're taking a loss anyway, and chances are you'll have some money available soon (if you don't have a job, maybe a holiday/birthday?).  And, if E3 announcements are any good, you'll likely be buying another one pretty soon.
> 
> You will **not** be able to sell your console for $200-$250.  The MSRP is $199.....


^


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm selling mine. I literally have not powered it on in a year and a half, since I got my 360.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I'm selling mine. I literally have not powered it on in a year and a half, since I got my 360.


You haven't played Super Mario Galaxy 2?!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

Not sure why you would sell your Wii while it's in it's prime.


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might rent it, and if I enjoy it it could save my Wii from eBay. I'll just have to see though, because I didn't really enjoy the first.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> 1. I'm not taking advice from kid icarus.
> 2. I kinda want a PS3.
> 3. Yea, I should wait for E3, but bleh.


... Very polite

But seriously get One of the 3 other consoles or you will be missing out on loads fo games but as yous aid your not taking advice from me for some reason...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's also Metroid: Other M and Zelda Wii coming soon, and who knows what else that will be announced at E3.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be one of the other two consoles.


But if you do sell it to get another system, get a PS3. It is better than the 360 in every way.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I counted pc
and yes ps3 is superior


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PC is not a console.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

I understand I can't get that much money out of it now. <_<


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Jun 8, 2010)

i would go with xbox if you have a lot of friends that play it.  the online service is the best.  I have a ps3 too but i don't really play it that much.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> i would go with xbox if you have a lot of friends that play it.  the online service is the best.  I have a ps3 too but i don't really play it that much.


Go away.


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called his opinion, and it's shared by a lot of people. Get over yourself.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't like his attitude with me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, he didn't even have an "attitude" with you at all... He was just recommending an Xbox 360.


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see then. Well. 
I feel like a rooster.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

If you like having 0 third party support for your console, a virtually non-existant online experience, loads of shovelware, and gimmicky waggle controls, the Wii is _just_ the system for you!

Now, if you like the best online experience any console can offer, much more processing power, along with exclusives like the _Halo_ and _Gears of War_ franchises, then you may want to consider an XBox.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he didn't have attitude with me. I'm practically spamming.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

Wait, do you have Monster Hunter Tri? Because if not, you need it.
Now.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Wait, do you have Monster Hunter Tri? Because if not, you need it.
> Now.


I DO NEED IT, BUT I HAVE NO MONEY. That's exactly why I wanna sell my Wii! NO MONEY HERE.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are gonna sell your car for gas money?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'd use the money for something else. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use it for a black Wii.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they're ugly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

I heard those black Wiis are larger than the white ones?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I heard those black Wiis are larger than the white ones?


If they came out with a yellow one, I wonder if it would be smaller.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> If you like having 0 third party support for your console, a virtually non-existant online experience, loads of shovelware, and gimmicky waggle controls, the Wii is _just_ the system for you!
> 
> Now, if you like the best online experience any console can offer, much more processing power, along with exclusives like the _Halo_ and _Gears of War_ franchises, then you may want to consider an XBox.


Zero third party support? lolwut The Wii may not have as much third party support as other consoles (which are practically _only_ third party games to begin with), but it certainly has that support. Hell, Nintendo even let Capcom use their own servers without the use of Friend Codes for Monster Hunter Tri. There are plenty of third party games for Wii, and, no, they're not all shovelware. You just have an insanely negative view on Nintendo consoles. The online experience may not be as fleshed out as other consoles, but it's by no means virtually non-existant. And, again, the overuse of the word "gimmick".


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 8, 2010)

I would keep the Wii because Nintendo is a good game developer, and you might miss out on some good games in the future.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your own fanboydom has blinded you.

First off, name me 5 third party titles (for a wide variety of age groups, and different franchises) that are good (on an IGN scale). Don't bother wasting your time.

'Not as fleshed out'? That doesn't even come close. Not even *censored.3.0*ing close. Sure, the PS3 uses a free, Wi-Fi based system as well, but, at least there are _some_ community options. Any time you need to add a complicated 'Friend Code' to add someone is ridiculous. Even when you do get online, every game I've played has been laggy and unreliable as hell.

How can someone overuse the word 'gimmick', when it most obviously is a gimmick? The waggle controls suck ass, just admit it. The Wii MotionPlus (which my sisters own, so don't say I haven't tried it) still sucks. Straight up, the motion controls are a gimmick and an excuse to make some stupid gameplay mechanics.

I'm not a 360 elitist, but I most definitely think that the Wii is the weakest of the three consoles.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not blinded by my fanboyism. I'm a fanboy because I'm passionate about Nintendo, not because I have an irrational love for Nintendo and an irrational hate for all other game companies. You just fail to realize that.

You want five games? I'll give you more than that. Monster Hunter Tri, Red Steel 2, Madworld, Zack and Wiki, Boom Blox, No More Heroes, Resident Evil, Ōkami, Guitar Hero, plus so much more. And that's not even counting WiiWare. There are great third party WiiWare games, such as World of Goo, the BIT.TRIP series, Mega Man 9 and 10, Lostwinds, and much, much more. _You_ are the one who is blinded.

As for online experience, I am completely content with what Nintendo has to offer. Besides, I much prefer to play local multiplayer with someone in the same room as me than online multiplayer. And let's not forget that the main purpose of video games isn't online play. Sure, it's a nice benefit, but it's not what games are all about. And the only Wii game that I've ever experienced lag on when playing online is Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Other games, like Pok


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I heard those black Wiis are larger than the white ones?


What you did there... I sees it. :J


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> If you like having 0 third party support for your console, a virtually non-existant online experience, loads of shovelware, and gimmicky waggle controls, the Wii is _just_ the system for you!
> 
> Now, if you like the best online experience any console can offer, much more processing power, along with exclusives like the _Halo_ and _Gears of War_ franchises, then you may want to consider an XBox.


Sounds great, if I ever have the money to afford a console that is likely to break i'll consider it. Can't wait to pay to play online with screaming 12 year olds.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The XBox isn't expensive any more, kid. And, the red ring thing is _so_ 2009.

As for online, you get what you pay for. In the Wii's case, you pay nothing, you get nothing. For the XBox, we get the premier online experience. And I THOROUGHLY enjoy it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said it was expensive, i'm just broke. If I had the money to afford all of the consoles the 360 would be the last i'd get, that failure rate irks me and I could play alot of the games on PC.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, I've had an XBox die on me before, and it PISSED me off. Still got another, though, because I still believe that it has the best games and online experience out there. (Plus the PS3 controller kills me, and I love the XBox's.) But yeah, PC gaming is cool, too, but I just play World of Warcraft, pretty much.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The failure rate is the main reason I think the 360 is the worst console this gen (the hardware that is).


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardware wise, oh my God, yeah. They're huge. And they get hot. And they die.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony doesn't seem to have that problem, so I don't see why Microsoft can't fix it, unless they don't really care.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

If you wanna argue which system is better, leave. This is only about me selling my Wii.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

Ugh, I give up. Go ahead and take that as a victory for you if you want, Fabio. I know how much you need to feed your ego. You might die if you don't think you're the number one person in the world!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ugh, I give up. Go ahead and take that as a victory for you if you want, Fabio. I know how much you need to feed your ego. You might die if you don't think you're the number one person in the world!


I win. You quit.

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>QUITTER.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

Obviously, I put up an argument without insulting you at all, and, unfailingly, you feel the need to make a snide remark about my ego. It's not my fault that I'm a competitive guy, and I have a high self esteem.

Don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful.

EDIT: Also, MrMr, what the *censored.3.0* are you gonna do about it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, your ego _is_ bigger than Kaiba's.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you weren't so God damn inferior to me and my existence I would acknowledge what you just said, quitter.

You know, being competitive and having some sort of self worth is a good thing, in case you didn't realize that. Being a Roman God is a good thing, too. (Check for me.)


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 8, 2010)

I hate people who are so full of them self ...

/isobviouslytalkingaboutfabio


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I hate people who are so full of them self ...
> 
> /isobviouslytalkingaboutfabio


HEY! Don't be a player hater, just because I am so obviously *censored.3.0*ing awesome and right about clearly everything. Good looking, charismatic, damn. The whole package.

I love *censored.3.0*ing with you guys.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're obviously joking.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I was being 110% completely serious.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i could never get mad at you hawtness


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is David in here.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I heard those black Wiis are larger than the white ones?


Lol, that's what she said.

And nah, I wouldn't. Wait until after E3 before you make any decisions.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2010)

do it now


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Meh PC>PS3>Xbox>Wii.....if you could only have one... however

If you take one of the top 3 of my list then I bump Wii to second choice if only because there are some top rate games on no other system aka any of Nintendo's...

I've just never been a fan of the xbox... they aren't made well, being known to break down more than every other system...


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 8, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Meh PC>PS3>Xbox>Wii.....if you could only have one... however
> 
> If you take one of the top 3 of my list then I bump Wii to second choice if only because there are some top rate games on no other system aka any of Nintendo's...
> 
> I've just never been a fan of the xbox... they aren't made well, being known to break down more than every other system...


If you don't take care of it. 

If you:

Lock it in a safe with a little hole in it for the wireless signal to get through.
Cut a hole in the back of the safe for the cords.

it won't probably break.


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that would kill it extremely quickly, as it would any other console, because of overheating. If you really wanna keep it protected, make sure it has plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 8, 2010)

also don't drop it a foot


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 8, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it would have some air. :[


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2010)

Seriously, selling your wii right before E3 might be the least intelligent thing you could do...


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2010)

This topic reminds me that I should sell my Wee


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 8, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got to have room for it to breath lol XD but seriously...


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 8, 2010)

I recommend you keep your Wii because like Jeremy said, wait until Nintendo's E3 Conference is all said done before deciding. I also recommend you get Galaxy 2 before you decide because Galaxy 2 is getting 10 out of 10s and 5 out of 5s.

Plus: Why would you sell your Wii if Other M is on the way in August?

P.S.

The Wii also plays Gamecube Titles and is compatible with many Gamecube implements so that's 2 systems in one right there!


----------



## Mino (Jun 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, the failure rate of a console you don't own annoys you?  I've had a 360 for four years and I've never had it fail on me.  It's fairly obvious that you're using that to justify your irrational fear of the 360.  The RROD is no longer an actual issue.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ, googling current failure rates of consoles shows the xbox 360 as high as fifty something percent, but I didn't see one less than forty, wii looked under ten percent and the PS3 wasn't that much higher.  Fact is the 360 has more failures per sold than the other two.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 8, 2010)

Do the 360's still scratch discs, or did Microsoft fix that?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A high failure rate doesn't mean all 360s will fail.
I don't have a "fear" of 360s, and i'm certainly not irrational. As Sporge pointed out, the failure rate is still a major problem, which many xbros can't seem to accept.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 8, 2010)

Each system is great in their own way, alright?

And don't sell it, you won't get much and E3 is coming up.


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm certainly not denying that last point, but I looked at the most recent articles on the subject and none of those polls seemed to ask the important question of when the console was manufactured.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2010)

What's E3?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> What's E3?


.......Srsly?


----------



## Hiro (Jun 9, 2010)

Pro-tip: Never ask TBT for advie when it comes to consoles :U


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2010)

Newer 360 units have a lower failure rate.  I bought mine around 2 years ago and haven't had any problems.  But, why sell your Wii when there are plenty of decent first party exclusives?  A few good third party games, too... but they are few and far between.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 9, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Newer 360 units have a lower failure rate.  I bought mine around 2 years ago and haven't had any problems.  But, why sell your Wii when there are plenty of decent first party exclusives?  A few good third party games, too... but they are few and far between.


You still need XBox Live.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Fabios ego is not biggerr then kaibas  and i should know i did watch yugioh and not just the baridged


----------



## Genji (Jun 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> What's E3?


It's a Conventions where companys/brands introduce games that will come out in the near future
Don't worry I didn't know what E3 was until last year.

Also on another note
MrMr, The choice is yours although I would recommend waiting until after the E3 to make your decision.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get online gaming.  Nothing can beat the interaction you get playing local multi...


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a real pain in the ass to get 12 people playing the same game, that's why.  On top of that, I hope you like using 1/4th of a screen.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm old-school... 4 players is more than enough  haha, I need to get with the times I suppose...


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, there's nothing quite like calling a 12 year-old a *censored.7.4* at 3 AM in the morning.


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but there are several things better than that.  For example, listening to the unrestrained idiocy of the average Live player.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

yes, sell it asap, try selling it to a friend or on amazon/ebay. youll get more money than from somewhere like eb games. its not worth keeping, you get a good game maybe once or twice a year, xbox and ps3 are always getting good new games, and have a huge library of older yet awesome games as well.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, now with what BB said about payingfor Wi-fi do it, the only game you might wanna play is SMG2 I'm sure a friend of yours will have it?


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360 and ps3 are not all third party, microsoft puts out the same amount of games if not more than nintendo does. unlike on a nintendo console, third party stuff isnt a bad thing at all on a microsoft console. 

almost all wii third party games are shovelware with the exception of the almighty "monster hunter" which doesnt even look that great. 

@ your last comment: dont even try, the wii online is garbage, it just about is non-existant, you cant do anything with it, you cant cross game chat with your friends, you cant do cross game, game invites. you have to trade missile launch codes to message each other, then again to play each individual game, on top of that, theres no dlc, and demos available for download. and no, real dlc isnt a dinky little present you get in animal crossing.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention it's laggy as hell. It lags on SSBB, and your character only moves on a two dimensional plane.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> yes, sell it asap, try selling it to a friend or on amazon/ebay. youll get more money than from somewhere like eb games. its not worth keeping, you get a good game maybe once or twice a year, xbox and ps3 are always getting good new games, and have a huge library of older yet awesome games as well.


Oh God, you are back....


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really, just popping in, cant be bothered to waste time here.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny seeing as you are still here and other things you bother to hold onto.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 12, 2010)

I dont see why not

*cough* dolphin emulator *cough*


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. i don't understand.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Yes, now with what BB said about payingfor Wi-fi do it, the only game you might wanna play is SMG2 I'm sure a friend of yours will have it?


Ugh... >_>



			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a parrot now?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's what it'll take for people to actually notice that post, then yes, call me a parrot.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you repeated it five times, I'd say you're not doing a very good job.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say people aren't doing a very good job at reading important posts. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say, that particular post isn't really that important. =o


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is to the people who are believing otherwise. >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but I'm not reading 12 pages if somebody should sell their Wii, I'm just going to quickly toss in my opinion. Of course the fee isn't for sure yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not even "not for sure yet", it's _not going to happen_. If there ever _was_ a fee (which is very unlikely), it would only be for extra features, with everything you can do currently over Nintendo WFC still being free.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyeforce, don't state your speculation as fact!  You see, it discredits all the other times you've criticized other people (read: everyone on this forum) for disagreeing with you.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, I'm gonna wait for E3, stop arguing, can you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm stating a _fact_ as fact... All I'm doing is restating what Miyamoto said. So, unless you seem to think that Miyamoto is just trolling us all for some reason, shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop trying to cause arguments out of nothing.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Wegghhhh Nintendo nerd rages!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Wegghhhh Nintendo nerd rages!


I'd like to see your reaction if someone posted a thread about selling their Xbox 360, lol. You call us fanboys and nerds, but you seem to forget that you're one yourself, and a much bigger one at that.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really care if they do, they can do w/e the hell they want.


----------



## Numner (Jun 14, 2010)

Wait till E3 and buy a PS3 anyway 8D

Xbox and PS3 are about on the same level for me, with a PC being much higher and finally the Wii isn't too riveting.

PC>PS3/360>Wii

Or is E3 over I don't even know.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, sir.  Shigeru Miyamoto isn't the person in charge of that decision, and even if he were the company may change its mind.  The second you stated that "it's not going to happen" you leapt out of fact and into your fantasy land of erotic speculation.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 14, 2010)

*sees topic title.*

this is a really stupid question to be asking right before E3.
Also No. Don't.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shigeru Miyamoto is in charge of more than you think. He may not be in charge of everything at Nintendo, but they certainly don't do many things without his approval. Iwata even said that Nintendo isn't going to release a new console until Miyamoto runs out of ideas with Wii.

Yes, it's always possible that it could happen, but with the information that we have, there's no reason to believe that it's going to happen, or at least not anytime soon. So I wasn't stating an opinion as fact as much as I was stating common knowledge. You just love to start arguments.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how is it that you can state opinion as fact, yet I can't?  I don't love to start arguments, you love to be a douche.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Mino said:
			
		

> There is no God


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you've stated your opinions as fact before. >_>


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You both have, but in the end Tye is actually the less ignorant one. Saying something like "duhuhuhuhir there is no God" crosses the line.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christian is offended, non offensive party wins.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not offended, its his loss/stupidity.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one knows what happens in the end, so you might just be wasting your time.


----------



## David (Jun 14, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well. what if im wrong? who cares? ill be dead in the ground.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we had this conversation once before.


----------



## Numner (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it any more sinful to not be without sin because of fear of punishment then being sinful?

And because you're scared of what might happen isn't any reason to be Christian :L

I hope you have more reasons.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 15, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 is amazing. You should try it.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

Requesting Lock.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Requesting Lock.


You selling it after what you saw today?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------

